# Pararescue Indoc questions &Details



## mayuiers (May 26, 2009)

Someone's probably already posted this....
I've done PLENTY of reading on the pararescue pipeline and how rigorous indoc is and am confident I'll be able to make it, but I'm sure everyone says that which is why I'd just like to ask a few questions to know I did everything I could to be prepared.

Just to give some insight as to where I am physically.. I've been running 50 miles a week, can do 100 push-ups/sit ups pretty easily, and swim 50m underwater plus I'm still a few months away from indoc so I should be able to improve more by then.

The questions:
1-why do so many of the guys drop out in the first week? ..i know it's difficult, but is there one specific exercise in the pool or something where the guys just give up? or is it just the buildup of exercises and physical stress?

2-do most of the guys quit or do the instructors kick you out?

3-does anyone remember everything the first day holds in store? any do's or don'ts?

and I'm sure this is "strictly confidential" but if there are any surprises that a caring J would like to warn me about, I'll buy ya a beer if we ever cross paths


----------



## Muppet (May 26, 2009)

Go to the AFSOC section and I am sure the J's can help you out there.

F.M.


----------



## Nasty (May 26, 2009)

Let me start by saying that I'm NOT a PJ, but I worked with them for many years as an AFSOC medic and I now work with the 38th RQS as a contractor. Swimming kills alot of guys. If you are a strong swimmer,you are part of the way there. If you are in shape, well and good, you need to be. But you need to steel your mind for some the shit to come. Remember that you CAN do anything that you set your mind to do. A large part of what is before you are head games, both in Basic, Indoc and beyond. I lot of guys focus on jump, shooting... skills and thats well and good, they will keep you alive. But they blow it on their Med skills, those kept your Pt. alive, and that is why you are there. YOU CAN DO ANYTHING YOU WANT TO DO! Do not quit, support your team mates and GO FOR IT! Good luck Bro!


----------



## JustAnotherJ (May 26, 2009)

mayuiers said:


> The questions:
> 1-why do so many of the guys drop out in the first week? ..i know it's difficult, but is there one specific exercise in the pool or something where the guys just give up? or is it just the buildup of exercises and physical stress?
> 
> 2-do most of the guys quit or do the instructors kick you out?
> ...



1. They're either weak dicks, broke dicks, whiners or mature men that have realized that this is not for them and can admit it.  Guys give up all over the place and it's mainly in their heads.

2. Yes.

3. You bet your ass I do:) Do: Put out. Never: Quit.


----------



## AWP (May 26, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> Go to the AFSOC section....



We have an AFSOC section? Inconceivable!


----------



## Muppet (May 26, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> We have an AFSOC section? Inconceivable!





:uhh::confused:

F.M.


----------



## Ravage (May 27, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> We have an AFSOC section? Inconceivable!



http://www2.afsoc.af.mil/

You do 

Good luck mayuiers !


----------



## amlove21 (May 31, 2009)

yea, im going with J on this one- life sucks. It sucks even more at indoc. And it continues to suck, badly, for the entire time you are there. There are some REALLY cool/funny/memorable times- but when you look back, it turns out that it just sucked LESS, in comparison. 

As for fitness- fit guys fail, break, quit. Skinny little 130 pounders with no athletic ability smoke indoc. Sometimes the shit gets real. Just understand its more art than science. More up to you than you think. 

But yes, my advice is simple- get to the next event. Be a good teammate. That is it. Next event, team. Thats all. Do that and you'll pass.


----------



## frontman86 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm wondering, is Indoc a 'lockdown' course like bootcamp is (no phone calls, no weekend passes, etc)?


----------



## txpj007 (Oct 7, 2009)

frontman86 said:


> I'm wondering, is Indoc a 'lockdown' course like bootcamp is (no phone calls, no weekend passes, etc)?



yes and no. in short...the air force uses a phase program for students after they graduate basic.  your privileges increase with time.  you can be put on "lockdown" if you screw up.  you will be busy so you wont go off base much anyways.  yes you can make phone calls to your boyfriend while you are there.


----------

